# Sucker for black cats



## blackcatdude

I have (5) Ethel 18 years, Baaab 9 years, Jagger a year and some, Penny and Zazzles 8 weeks.

Don


----------



## ShakespearesPet

wow Shakespeare is my first black cat well mostly black


----------



## Nan

They are all back kitties? Looking forward to seeing some pictures...


----------



## Goldtanker

Midnight, the wild cat, is the first black cat that has lived under the porch. He also thinks he owns the place now as he takes up a guard position at the front door when he is not patrolling the woodlands with the foxes. :grin:


----------



## MowMow

Here's my little black kitty:


----------



## Jacq

I'm so glad to hear there are black cat lovers out there. For some reason it seems like at least 1/2 the cats at shelters and rescue around here are black. 

When we adopted Io (a torbie) our 2nd choice was a beautiful sleek black girl with stunning orange eyes. Unfortunately she (Raindrop was her name) had just been taken in and was quite sick. Last I heard she was still recovering and isn't adoptable yet.


----------



## ~*Regina*~

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!








I also LOVE black cats <3, This is Tessie, she is 7yrs young


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Welcome to the Forum!
I always love the "under dogs." Black cats are exceptional.
This is Ace who is waiting for his forever home!


----------



## CJinCA

Welcome. My black kittie, Lickorish, is a special, sweet and sensitive girl - with really long / sharp claws!


----------



## maggie23

Mitts & Tess said:


> I always love the "under dogs." Black cats are exceptional.


i love the underdogs/underCATS, too. our all-white Angel just happened to be the biggest lovable, but sad undercat the day we went to the shelter, though. she'd been their longest resident there for 2 1/2 years. can't get any more UNDER than that.

our 1st kitty was black and white. the kitty we're in line to adopt right now is all black, though. can't wait to bring her home and get both black and white hairs all over my clothes now!:cat3:blackcat


----------



## Vivid Dawn

I have a dilute tortie named Zazzle! Well, she's a feral... but according to the county law, I own her because I feed her and took her to the vet ;p

I was only supposed to foster Nebula, but after 3 years, I figured I might as well just keep her. Her name was Lily, but I didn't like that. Named her Nebula because she's mostly black with a few little white hairs all over like stars, and one bigger smudge on her hip like a cloud nebula in outter space 

I volunteer at a rescue group, and the director's husband LOVES black cats. Every time we get one in, the first thing she says is "NO!" right at him, because he's automatically going to ask if they can take it home LOL
Since we're a no-kill place, we've had cats in our program waiting 3+ years for homes :/


----------



## yellowdaisies

I love black cats. Our beautiful Lily (who unfortunately lost a battle to FIP 3 months ago) was black. She just had such beautiful silky fur, and a great personality. She always looked so regal. 

Both of our cats right now are black and white (one a sort of tuxedo, and the other a "cow cat,") and I love black and white ones, too!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

My at PT hugging my leg


----------



## Victoriax

welcome to the forum 

I too love black cat's as well as all other colour cat's lol

here is my beautiful pure black apart from a few stray white hair's on her chest, mini panther 'Meeca' she is so sleek nn shiny & a real lil diva 

the white spot on her nose is paint lol



















& my lil angel 'Tulah' she is black with a lil white patch on her chest & bikini area Tulah is a quiet lil thig so perfectly behaved & sweet natured


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Blackcatdude you’ve struck a chord with your post! As you can tell lots of us have special places in our hearts for black cats, just like you! :heart

Victoriax, your kitty looks so much like a black cat a friend of mine rescued when visiting Dubai. They have that regal sphinx look. How beautiful! 

Vivid Dawn, I’ve always thought your name of Nebula was such a great name for a black cat. I’m always tucking great names away in my mind. Sometimes you have to come up with a name, quickly, for a rescue cat. There has to be a name when going to the vet or wed never be able to keep track of who is who with all the vet visits. we send home vet records with our adopters of their cats and kittens


----------



## Vivid Dawn

We have 2 kittens we rescued, who were barely 11 ounces at 8 weeks! 
They're now getting up to 2 pounds, and quite rambunctious. And haven't been named... so far it's "Little boy" and his sister is "Munchkin" ....er, those are their names when they're being good, anyway  The other names..eh, I think I'd be kicked off the forums if I told those ones LOL


----------



## RoxiesMummy

I love black cats. When they are healthy and sleek and shiny--so pretty. But I have read they are less likely to find homes, so good for you!


----------



## kittycat3485

I like black cats myself, but my mom has this silly thing that she is afraid of them. I'm afraid she wouldn't visit me anymore if I had gotten one lol 

There are a lot of black cats in the shelters, unfortunately. One local shelter here is actually having a "black and white" adoption promotion right now, where black cats or black/white cats have their adoption fee cut in half. I hope it works for them!


----------



## Yulia

I love black cats too. Here is my darling girl Buffy whom we lost a little less than month ago


----------



## Vivid Dawn

Kitty, you should tell your mom that in Europe it is believed having a black cat in the home brings good luck.
Now if we can just get America to adopt that opinion!


----------



## MowMow

kittycat3485 said:


> There are a lot of black cats in the shelters, unfortunately.


This is why


kittycat3485 said:


> my mom has this silly thing that she is afraid of them.


There seem to be a number of people who feel that way and the black kitties get overlooked. My Shepherd Book was the last of his litter because he was the only black kitten in it. He was at the shelter for 5 months, almost 3 months after they had all gone to homes. I wasn't LOOKING for a black cat but he was so sweet laying on the cat tower and where other cats were "adopt me adopt me" he just looked like he didn't expect it. Until I picked him up and he turned into a giant purr machine and was so happy to get attention.

He's still like that. Even when he's being SOOO bad I want to kill him, if I pick him up he starts making air biscuits and purring like a motorboat.


----------



## GhostTown

I ordered an all black one, but he was defective when I took him out of the box. Kept'im anyway.


----------



## kittycat3485

MowMow said:


> This is why
> Even when he's being SOOO bad I want to kill him, if I pick him up he starts making air biscuits and purring like a motorboat.


That is so cute about your kitty!! Oh my gosh!!

Actually, my mom's not afraid of them cause of the "bad luck" superstition. She said that when she was growing up, there was this black cat that ran around her neighborhood and it was always fighting with other cats so she thinks of the cat fights she heard :sad: I wish she could get over that, but it still spooks her. 

I've heard that black dogs also sometimes have problems getting adopted too. And partially it could be cause the black animals may not always photograph as well as the others. Sad if it comes down to that!!


----------



## maggie23

GhostTown said:


> I ordered an all black one, but he was defective when I took him out of the box. Kept'im anyway.



ha ha! glad he's still with you. they can't all be perfect, i guess.


----------



## Vivid Dawn

The only thing I don't like about black cats, is they're so hard to see at night. You'd think with getting stepped on so many times on drink-of-water and midnight snack ventures, they would learn to stay out of our way...right? noooo, they just stay sprawled out in the hall and I guess think that one day you'll magically get as good eyesight as they have and finally SEE them there >_< LOL I'm surprised Nebbie's paws and tails aren't flat as pancakes by now


----------



## LadyK

I love black cats, too. My Josie is all black and I think she is the most beautiful cat I've ever seen. I think black pets just tug at my heart. Both dogs I had as a kid were black, and all three dogs I've had as an adult have been black, as well. 

Welcome to the forum!

Josie:


----------



## daver38

We have a black cat and a tortie. Have always had black cats, they as lucky here in the UK!


----------



## Kobster

Welcome to the forum! This is my black kitty Ninja!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Oh my gosh, Ninja is so darn cute. Look at those black paddies! With that face i bet he gets away with murder!


----------



## Bigglesworth

When I was young my family had a black cat but unfortunately we had to find him another home when we moved into an apartment because of a no pets rule, although as we later found out the rule was never enforced.


----------



## Luvkitties

Welcome to the forum! 

I also have a black kitty, his name is Treize. He's the sweetest cat I've ever had. Among our three cats, he's always the favorite when people come over to our place! 










Hope to see pictures of your black kitties!


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Treize, like 13, like a black cat is bad luck?


----------



## bluemilk

When I was a kid,there was a black cat who used to come hang out. I called him Night. He was night-black,with yellow eyes! He'd pad up to the porch,I'd bring him a saucer of milk,and we'd play! Mostly,he liked to be the cool cat. And he'd always show up when you didn't expect him. One time I sat watching the back yard,and mom said 'Think he'll show?' Finally,we gave up,I went to go out the front-and guess who's looking in the screen! My dad would always grumble:' That cat wants IN!' He loved Night,too,though!


----------



## pjiffy

Both moine are black, although sadly with a few grey hairs showing now. I'll post pictures when I get the privilege.


----------



## ninjakitten

I love black cats! My second one will be black.


----------



## mainecoonmama

Hooray black cat lovers!! I have always been partial to black cats ( and other animals for that matter). All of the pets I owned growing up ( save my cockatiel) were black. That includes a gold fish i once had


----------



## Skye_Mia

I love black cats, too, and was planning on getting one until I met Skye at the humane society. I couldn't help but fall in love with him, regardless of his color.  It's a shame that black cats still carry such a negative stigma. All cats are great, no matter the color (kind of like humans)!


----------



## Kobster

Mitts & Tess said:


> Oh my gosh, Ninja is so darn cute. Look at those black paddies! With that face i bet he gets away with murder!


Oh yes, he is an absolute terror but how can I get upset with a face like that! And he gets all sweet and purrs and cuddles and I just melt....He has some kind of voodoo mind control over me. Maybe there is something to this black cat malarky.....


----------



## heavyharmonies

My 2.5-year old basement cat Oscar:


----------



## Kobster

AWE! Oscar burrito! LOVE!


----------



## Luvkitties

October said:


> Treize, like 13, like a black cat is bad luck?


Exactly! My boyfriend wanted to name him like that and I thought it was pretty unique (and funny )

Our vet likes it a lot too, he talks about it everytime we go see him with Treize!


----------



## Aarsalm

I had a black cat a while back, sorta sucked how everyone was "scared" of him. The guy was a fighter though, both inside and outside the house.


----------



## jimijam

Wow, I think black cats are lovely! The superstition is kind of silly though. I think the only bad luck you might have is accidentally tripping over them at night hahah.


----------



## puggleperson

I have a black cat! The humane society found her minutes before she turned ferral and they named her Angry. She hissed at me when I met her but I took her in anyways because she was fluffy and I knew she would change. 

It sucks too because I noticed people seem to shy away from black cats when it's time to adopt. I think that's why I chose her


----------



## lythium

I have 2 black cats - Sweetheart and Bubboyz and I wouldn't trade them for the world. Back a few years ago the man I was dating and myself were riding along in his car and a black cat crossed the road in front of us. He turned his car around and went the long way around just to avoid crossing it's path. We didn't last very long.


----------



## dweamgoil

Welcome to the forum!

Black cats are awesome! Here's my baby boy:



















They are soooooo sweet when they want to 

Kobster, Ninja's pic is beyond adorable. I just want to rub his belly and pull on his pawsies.


----------



## TipTop

I just adopted Cici, adorable long haired black kitten. I didn't really intend to get a black one ( Heart was set on white) but I watched her move around all the older cats without a care in the world whether they were irritated or bigger than her, she just wanted some attention from anyone!

She's so cuddly and spoiled!


----------



## blackcatdude

Sorry I have not replied sooner but it seems I did not have the email notification turned on. I will see if what I did works. I will have some pix up soon.

Don


----------



## devilish angel

welcome , in my culture balck cats are always related to evil tho i try my best to fight that belief cuz a cat who just happened to have this color is innocent .


----------



## CrzyCatFam

Black cats are beautiful. We have 2 and a Rescue that we are fostering that is black. there the ultimate ninja cat


----------



## zubie75082

Black cats are the best! I put my 20 year old black kitty to sleep last summer and miss her terribly


----------



## Raeone

Black cats are lovely, I got a little 11week old black kitten but he has a tiny bit of white on his chest.


----------

